# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Музыка Алексея Кофанова

## Алексей Кофанов

Я сочиняю уже 23 года :redface: - в самых разных жанрах. Опыт накопился немалый, так что я даже написал самоучитель "СОЧИНЕНИЕ МУЗЫКИ"...

Поскольку я гитарист, то в основном пишу для гитары и ансамблей с ее участием.
И вот пьеса *в стиле фламенко-фьюжн*:



Если кому нужны ее ноты - их можно скачать на моём сайте.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Что ж , буду первой! :smile:
Очень понравилось .  :Ok: 
Спасибо за удовльствие.
А ещё можно?:rolleyes:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо! :smile:
Можно!

Эта пьеса совершенно в другом стиле, почти импрессионизм:



Вот ноты

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вот моя "*Канцона*":



Ее ноты

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

А вот часть моей *Четвёртой симфонии*:



Всего в ней 5 частей, более или менее программных. Эта призвана изображать белую ночь.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

Спасибо! Классно! Гитара моя слабость. Сам Дидюлю часто слушаю. Жаль сам кроме ритма ничего мелодического не сыграю. :Ok: :wink:

----------


## Лев

> А вот часть моей Четвёртой симфонии:


Очень интересно - записано в компе или живое исполнение?

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вы что - какое живое? :redface: В наше время пробить живой оркестр практически нереально... (Впрочем, один раз меня оркестр играл на концерте - правда, ОРНИ.)
По-моему, в уши бросается "пластмасса", дженерал миди. Я очень старался сделать звучание предельно живым (агогику, динамику) - но это не очень получилось.

----------


## Лев

> По-моему, в уши бросается "пластмасса", дженерал миди. *Я очень старался сделать звучание предельно живым* (агогику, динамику)


Вот мне в уши и бросилось предельно живое звучание :Ok:  - отсюда мой вопрос и вообще музыка понравилась, а также гравюры. Другой вопрос - если сам аранжируешь, почему для себя не делаешь аккомпанименты? Голос и гитара, записанные на камеру не очень сбалансированно звучат...

----------


## VAD

> Вы что - какое живое? :redface: В наше время пробить живой оркестр практически нереально... (Впрочем, один раз меня оркестр играл на концерте - правда, ОРНИ.)
> По-моему, в уши бросается "пластмасса", дженерал миди. Я очень старался сделать звучание предельно живым (агогику, динамику) - но это не очень получилось.


прослушал...
очень любопытно!
безусловно слышен GM... по звуку есть много недоработок...
но на сегодня существует масса ВСТэшок, позволяющих делать практически натуральное звучание симфонического оркестра...
почему бы не попробывать?

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Всё-таки оркестр должен быть живым... 

И вот снова живая гитара: Соната в трех частях

  

ее ноты

----------


## Лев

> Соната в трех частях


Перкрасная вещь, исполнено хорошо :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

"Веления Велеса" (из одноименной сюиты) - инструментал на русско-языческие темы:



Размер тут 7/8. При репетициях пришлось поднапрячься... :smile:

----------


## Лев

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Ти-та, ти-та, ти-ти-та...:smile: - хорошо! В О.Р.Н.И. не отдавал?

----------


## SAXjr

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Лёша, привет... смотрел твои уроки вокала давненько... многое понятно )))) молодчина )) Гриша, Одесса... Будешь в наших краях, милости просим )))

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо за приглашение!
Пока мне Одесса никак не по дороге - но давно хочу туда съездить!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Будешь в наших краях


 Гриш, жаль, что мы с Алексеем раньше не познакомились, не в Одессе, так пару раз за прошлый год в Питере бы нашли, скажи?! 
Алексей, нам Шмелик таааакую ночную прогулку на теплоходе устроила... мммм....:rolleyes: :Ok:  
С музЫками! Сами себе и таланты и поклонники!:biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вот мой Андалузский чардаш
Название странноватое :eek: но просто я увидел родство фламенко и балканского фольклора - и постарался в этой пьесе его проявить.

http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/470047/

Тут звучит версия для 3-х гитар; существуют и другие варианты состава.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Блюзообразная композиция "Утренний бриз":



ее ноты

----------


## Лев

Блюзообразно кайфанул :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Моя симфоническая поэма "*Светлояр (Сокровенный град)*". 
Играет оркестр русских народных инструментов, запись из петербургской Капеллы:

----------


## Лев

> "Светлояр"


Отлично! Прослушал с удовольствием и вспомнил свой оркестр...

----------


## Olgica

Алексей, вы чудо!!!Только истинный  Художник может быть столь многограннен! Огромное спасибо за все, что вы делаете в жизни. Особенно за гитару!!! Теперь и я от вас фанатею :Aga:

----------


## kensarinov

Алексей, талантливо. Гитару можно слушать бесконечно. :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Dдок

> Моя симфоническая поэма "Светлояр (Сокровенный град)".


 Приятно послушать живой оркестр...особенно если он исполняет легенду...
Я сначала подумал, что это звучит «Сказание о невидимом граде Китеже и деве Февронии» Римского-Корсакова, а потом смотрю - нет! Имя автора Кафанов! Молодец!
Прямо спутать можно с классикой! :Ok:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Моя симфоническая поэма "Светлояр (Сокровенный град)".


Отлично!!! Послушал с удовольствием!!! Молодец!!! :Ok: 
Единственное (к музыке это не относится), в видео ряде, фото не Светлояра. Светлояр от меня в 50-и километрах и те места, я знаю с детства. Если рассматривать это видео просто, как Русские просторы, то нормально.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо всем!!! :smile:

Да, фотки далеко не нижегородские. Поблизости от Светлояра родился мой отец, художник Николай Кофанов (и потом сделал цикл гравюр о Китеже), но сам я там не бывал...

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Поблизости от Светлояра родился мой отец, художник Николай Кофанов


То-то я чувствую, что фамилия знакомая. Где то я видел его работы (сейчас не вспомню, где).

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

В 93-м году была его юбилейная выставка (к 50-летию) в музее Добролюбова, если не ошибаюсь. Об этом сообщали все нижегородские СМИ, вообще помпы было много. Часть работ отец подарил музею - возможно, они в экспозиции.
В том же году были его выставки в Питере и в Лос-Анджелесе. А потом случился инсульт...
Вот тут некоторые его работы.

А родился он в деревне Осетрово Уренского района: мать в войну ушла из города к родне.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> юбилейная выставка (к 50-летию) в музее Добролюбова


Вот там и видел. ЗдОрово!!! :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Бессмертное творение музыкального авангарда...

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Композиция в духе фламенко "*Дорога на юг*":



Её ноты

----------


## Olgica

Очень понравилось! Спасибо. :Aga:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо :smile:

----------


## Баламутка

Обалденно!!!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо!

----------


## overload

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Что ж... молодец.
Иных слов нет.

----------


## Ладушка

> "Дорога на юг"


Красиво... :flower:

----------


## Olgica

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Алеша, чем еще порадуете своих фанатов? Ждем с нетерпением!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Не знаю, порадую ли... :smile: но вот:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LK71Sq6WrI

----------


## Лев

> Не знаю, порадую ли...


Бурлескно :Ok:

----------


## Olgica

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Очень порадовал! Но шутить совсем не хочется, хочется мечтать....

----------


## Elle

У меня сын гитарист, мне эта тема знакома! Жаль, что не знала о Ваших произведениях, когда водила его на музыку! Ноты было не достать, переписывали от руки. А тут такие интересные произведения! Вы не пытались их издать? Или хотя бы предложить для исполнения в муз. учреждения?

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо на добром слове! :smile:
Кое-что я издал: помимо двух учебников - еще 4 сборника, вот два из них:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Несложная пьеска "Весеннее утро":



вот её ноты

----------


## Лев

> "Весеннее утро":


Действительно утренняя пьеска :Ok:

----------


## Olgica

> Несложная пьеска "Весеннее утро":


Светла и прозрачна,изящна, легка,
Утром весенним песнь ручейка!
Звуков чарующих брызги рассея,
Автор играет- 
Виват Алексею!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо за стихи! :rolleyes:

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Спасибо за интересную музыку!Алексей,а как Вы вставили код на страницу,чтоб видео с Ю-Туба отображалосбь на форуме?

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо!

Когда пишешь ответ, справа сверху в окне торчат два красных квадратика с надписями "You". Нужно вставить ютубовскую ссылку, скажем:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hitQ988Lr_E

потом отрезать всё слева до знака "равно": hitQ988Lr_E

Выделить это оставшееся, а потом щелкнуть по левому красному квадратику. Надпись станет такой: [YOUTUBE]hitQ988Lr_E[/YOU  TUBE] 

Только я добавил пробел, чтоб она не превратилась в видео. Без пробела будет так:

----------


## Лев

> Когда пишешь ответ, справа сверху в окне торчат два красных квадратика с надписями "You". Нужно вставить ютубовскую ссылку, скажем:


Но... в расширенном режиме!!!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Джазо-фламенковый фьюжн *"Солнечный остров"*:



вот его ноты

----------


## lejla-nau

[QUOTE=Алексей Кофанов;2654781]Несложная пьеска "Весеннее утро":

Прекрасная мелодия! Играете с душой, приятно слушать! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## lejla-nau

"Солнечный остров"

Алексей, замечательная мелодия!  :Aga: Очень хорошо играете! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, lejla-nau!
 :Oj: :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Эксперимент: сплав фламенко и... музыки Таривердиева из "17 мгновений весны" - *румба "Штирлиц"
*



Скачать ноты

----------


## Лев

> румба


Классно! :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо! :smile::rolleyes:

----------


## insuminka

> румба "Штирлиц"



ЗДОРОВО!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Olgica

Талантливо! Сплав классный, спасибо!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, insuminka и Olgica! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Моя композиция "Закат на побережье":




Запись с московского концерта 10 ноября (в мой день рожденья  :Smile3: )
Скачать ноты: http://a-kofanov.ru/file/a-kofanov_ru/Zakat_pob.rar

----------


## Olgica

> (в мой день рожденья )


С днем рожденья, Алексей. Творческих удач!

----------


## LINSLI

Алексей, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Штирлец бесподобен!
Очень было интересно почитать твою биографию. Интересно пишешь... По доброму и с юмором. Спасибо, тебе и твоим родителям ну и конечно богу.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо, Olgica и LINSLI!  :Smile3:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Моя пьеса-шутка *"ПОЛЕЧКА ДЛЯ ОЛЕЧКИ"* (для домры и ф-но):




Играют А. Шамигулова и С. Похлебаева (они сами нашли ноты в интернете, я с ними незнаком)
Ноты этого варианта, а также вариантов для домры с гитарой и домры с оркестром РНИ можно скачать здесь: http://www.a-kofanov.ru/ne_gitara.html

----------


## Vyacheslav Platonov

Алексей вышли инструменталочку соскучился по живой музыке. klub-homutci@yandex.ru

----------


## Лев

> Скачать ноты: http://a-kofanov.ru/file/a-kofanov_ru/Zakat_pob.rar


Алексей во многих постах даёт ссылки - смотри выше...

----------


## PAN

> Моя пьеса-шутка "ПОЛЕЧКА ДЛЯ ОЛЕЧКИ"


Да, шутка...))) Тем не менее - спасибо... :br:  И, наконец, принимаю тебя... как явление...

Думааю, мое мнение будет видно и другим пользователям..... :Grin:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Пьеска "*Поклон Гомесу*" (все, хоть немного игравшие на гитаре, поймут - о чём это  :Smile3: )




Скачать ноты: http://a-kofanov.ru/file/a-kofanov_ru/poklon_Gomesy.rar

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

"Песнь о Роланде" (по мотивам средневекового рыцарского эпоса):




Скачать mp3  и ноты: http://a-kofanov.ru/publ/11-1-0-180

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Лирическая пьеса "*Каприччио на отъезд возлюбленной подруги*"




Скачать мр3 и ноты: http://a-kofanov.ru/publ/7-1-0-135

----------


## baranov107

Закат на побережье  :Ok:

----------


## Aniva

Хорошая вещь

----------

